# Shelby County



## buckeye john (Apr 16, 2013)

Anybody doing any good here ? I think we need a good rain.


----------



## mutroondaddy (Apr 19, 2013)

we went out today to our honey holes and didn't find anything,we need some warm nights. this was in darke co.


----------



## buckeye john (Apr 16, 2013)

My son found 50 blacks and a couple small grays last night.


----------



## buckeye john (Apr 16, 2013)

Been out 3 times a couple of horse tails.


----------

